# Oriental Rollers



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Here are a few pix of my new FOR breeders


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

How do yours perform? Mine do a roll or two but that is all. They are much more active on a windy day. I fly a small kit of three cock birds. Three to five in a kit seems to work best. Only fly after three p.m. No hawks then. Hawks have ususally eaten by noon.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just got them and have no flyer yet. Still waiting ....


----------



## bobbymck (Jul 9, 2010)

We used to have a breed of pigeons when they would fly high then fall till they were six feet above the ground. Does anyone know what this breed is?I believe the person we bought them from called them fallers. I thought they might be some breed of roller


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

bobbymck said:


> We used to have a breed of pigeons when they would fly high then fall till they were six feet above the ground. Does anyone know what this breed is?I believe the person we bought them from called them fallers. I thought they might be some breed of roller


Is it some sort of diving pigeon?? Like a wuta or dewlap? Maybe a Donek?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres a few pics of my Oriental Rollers.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful birds!

This is my half Oriental Roller/half Feral!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Birmingham Rollers


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow you are making fast progress. How many youngs have you been able to breed off of your breeders? Are you still breeding?

GL to you.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

The last group is birmingham rollers. sorry
I have about 60 flyers and 10 pairs of breeders. I am finally done breeding for the year. The hens just laid the last round of eggs. I will have bred 42 for the season. Thats the least I have bred in years.


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh. LOL 42 is a good number if I could only breed that much. So far I have only weaned 5 birds. These birds are just slacking off on me this year, tons of infertile eggs.
Are you breeding in open loft settings, or individual pens?

Post up a video or two of your birds and breeding setup eh? that would help me get ideas for remodeling.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a pair of 08 FOR's that keep putting out infertile eggs too. I have them fostering righ now and after their done I'm gonna mate the hen up with an almond th I have to see if I can get ome fertile eggs. Shawn


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a question. How well do these birds roll? Say in comparison to Birmingham rollers?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Like BR`s it depends on the bird. They are scored on roll,plate,twizzle,deeeep tail rides and barrel rolls. Combinations of the maneuvers are added into the total score. 
Mine are still young but doing enough to give me hope they will get better. they are more of a tumbler than a roller although they will string several rolls together. Then again this is my experience from my birds.
yits


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok that makes sense! Thanks


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

velo99 said:


> Here are a few pix of my new FOR breeders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol like all the names their must be alot of barakah when they fly around


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been flying 6 youngbirds out of a Portable kit box and they are starting to perform better all the time.
They are mainly doing tailrides but the other day in a 15 mph wind 3 of them were starting with a tailride then going into a helicoptor spin,then a roll or two.
Very cool to watch.Something new out of them all the time.Very cool birds !!!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Aslan
If you knew as much as you think you do you would know that the dirty factor stains the beak. Orientals carry the factor. It isnt exactly show quality but I fly mine not show them.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Velo99

I didnt mean to offend you. I just read somewhere that if the bird has black beak then its mixed. I have 2 oriental rollers and they both have black beaks lol. How does yours perform?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

velo99 said:


> Birmingham Rollers


yeah mn love those birminghams so fun to watch


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

That Half Oriental Half Feral appears to be a nice lookin Bird -- Maybe your onto something ? Does It roll Or tumble ? Cool Looking Bird - along with all the rest ! Peace !


----------



## Iloveroller (Sep 26, 2011)

How long until a young roller know how to mate? Do anybody know?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Most pigeons are mature enough to mate at 6 months old although alot of people don't allow them to mate/parent until they're closer to a year.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to let you guys know that famed Oriental Roller breeder, Dale Husband, has past away.


----------



## Iloveroller (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the infor


----------



## Iloveroller (Sep 26, 2011)

My baby roller feet is swelling and his ring is on that side. What can I do to make the swelling go away?


----------

